# Here's a WTF stump



## forestryworks (Aug 2, 2010)

Saw this last week coming back down the mountain after getting me a little firewood in the Carson Nat'l Forest.







:monkey:

Some people just need to buy firewood.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 2, 2010)

That was probably the persons best stump ever.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 2, 2010)

Reached over to cut the far side up, came back to their side and realized how off they were....drunk of course. Firewood maggots...Ah the fun stumps I find roadside as well.


Best one ever was a hammer, and I mean hammer azz Doug Fir blew over a road. This puppy had atleast 4 long logs in with a short and was around 48-50 on the stump not counting bark. Where it blew across a road the tree was still 3 foot in diameter 100 feet up dang near. Someone tried to buck it out of the road. It was sawn into 4 times, wood chips from several saws, and an axe... It finally broke in a bind, and there was a good collins head from the 80's broke off and a pool of blood. I took the axe head


----------



## flushcut (Aug 3, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Saw this last week coming back down the mountain after getting me a little firewood in the Carson Nat'l Forest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about that thing is beautiful! Cut it off and sell that thing as a modern art masterpiece.


----------



## avason (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm surprised you didn't find someone laying next to it unconcious or dead!!!That is pretty scary guys.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 3, 2010)

That seems to be the preferred method for firewooders around here as well, lol-Sam


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 3, 2010)

i keep staring at that stump trying to figure out what his first plan was, and then what the backup plan was, there is so much going on there its hard to tell.. 
sort of like a detective in a murder, does anyone have any thoughts as to the way this tree was dropped?
which way do you think it actually fell , im thinking to the left was the final way it actually came down with the angled back cut non the less, what do you think?

its almost like an optical illusion


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 5, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i keep staring at that stump trying to figure out what his first plan was, and then what the backup plan was, there is so much going on there its hard to tell..
> sort of like a detective in a murder, does anyone have any thoughts as to the way this tree was dropped?
> which way do you think it actually fell , im thinking to the left was the final way it actually came down with the angled back cut non the less, what do you think?
> 
> its almost like an optical illusion



is that the log in the fore ground? if so ,that was a scary fall.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 6, 2010)

I have seen to many stumps like that to count. They just prove that any idiot can cut down a tree.
It also explains why the idea that a tree cannot be directionally felled persists among so much of the population.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 7, 2010)

Dont mean to crash a fellers thread but thought youd like this ugly stump. its over 4 feet round and that is the tree hung up in the air. wasnt small or fun to deal with!


----------



## floyd (Aug 7, 2010)

Obviously the wind shifted....so they went with the flow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Reached over to cut the far side up, came back to their side and realized how off they were....drunk of course. Firewood maggots...Ah the fun stumps I find roadside as well.
> 
> 
> Best one ever was a hammer, and I mean hammer azz Doug Fir blew over a road. This puppy had atleast 4 long logs in with a short and was around 48-50 on the stump not counting bark. Where it blew across a road the tree was still 3 foot in diameter 100 feet up dang near. Someone tried to buck it out of the road. It was sawn into 4 times, wood chips from several saws, and an axe... It finally broke in a bind, and there was a good collins head from the 80's broke off and a pool of blood. I took the axe head



Normally I hate theft but you may have been doing him a favor
PS stumps are wild I mean wtf are they cutting for when they obviously have not even l.earned basic felling cuts


----------



## avason (Aug 7, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Dont mean to crash a fellers thread but thought youd like this ugly stump. its over 4 feet round and that is the tree hung up in the air. wasnt small or fun to deal with!



That guy must have been nuts to do that so close to the house. First of all it could have landed on it...How about how that thing kicked back! Wow! He must have ran very scared and fast with a puddle in his shorts. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 20, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Saw this last week coming back down the mountain after getting me a little firewood in the Carson Nat'l Forest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a stab at this one. The drunk was making his back cut, and since wedges are worthless...they're made of plastic after all...the tree fell back and pinched his bar hopelessly forever. The drunk then dug around in his wife's minivan and found his scrench, paint covered of course from opening paint cans (He paints on the side for extra cash). He uses the scrench to unbolt his bar from his Wild Thing powerhead then puts that bar on his WoodShark. The Woodshark's bar is stuck in a tree trunk on the other side of the mountain. He reassess the tree to determine its lean and predicted fall were totally wrong. Darn beer...He then makes another face cut 90 degrees to the north and...since angled back cuts are the proven superior way to fell...makes his angled back cut. The tree falls and the drunk is now really thirsty. "Darn" he says. The angled back cut left a goofy stump that hurts to sit on and drink more Blatz. He retrieves his wedge and sledge, hammers away at the putrid stump until he makes a space flat enough for him to squeeze his backside while he cracks open another warm can of Blatz. He forgot to bring ice.


----------



## super3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Best one ever was a hammer, and I mean hammer azz Doug Fir blew over a road. This puppy had atleast 4 long logs in with a short and was around 48-50 on the stump not counting bark. Where it blew across a road the tree was still 3 foot in diameter 100 feet up dang near. Someone tried to buck it out of the road. It was sawn into 4 times, wood chips from several saws, and an axe... It finally broke in a bind, and there was a good collins head from the 80's broke off and a pool of blood. I took the axe head




You figure there was a bit of cussin involved there too? GD that was funny!


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like a Bob Vila or an Expert Village stump.


----------



## avason (Aug 22, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> I'll take a stab at this one. The drunk was making his back cut, and since wedges are worthless...they're made of plastic after all...the tree fell back and pinched his bar hopelessly forever. The drunk then dug around in his wife's minivan and found his scrench, paint covered of course from opening paint cans (He paints on the side for extra cash). He uses the scrench to unbolt his bar from his Wild Thing powerhead then puts that bar on his WoodShark. The Woodshark's bar is stuck in a tree trunk on the other side of the mountain. He reassess the tree to determine its lean and predicted fall were totally wrong. Darn beer...He then makes another face cut 90 degrees to the north and...since angled back cuts are the proven superior way to fell...makes his angled back cut. The tree falls and the drunk is now really thirsty. "Darn" he says. The angled back cut left a goofy stump that hurts to sit on and drink more Blatz. He retrieves his wedge and sledge, hammers away at the putrid stump until he makes a space flat enough for him to squeeze his backside while he cracks open another warm can of Blatz. He forgot to bring ice.



That is hilarious!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 24, 2010)

avason said:


> That guy must have been nuts to do that so close to the house. First of all it could have landed on it...How about how that thing kicked back! Wow! He must have ran very scared and fast with a puddle in his shorts. Crazy stuff!



An equally ugly stump is on the youtube file in my signature at the bottom of this post. Check it out!


----------

